# fog machine fuse?



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I was told that fog machines have two fuses. One is internal, and the other is external, is this true. if so where is the internal fuse located. I have one of those skull fogger and the eyes light up but the machine will not get hot. Any ideas?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I have only seen the ones that have the external.
Can you retrofit another fogger into this skull....because a new fogger may be far cheaper and less hassle.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

I just bought four new foggers but I don't want to risk ruining them. I'm not the best at electronics. I think I will just take the skull off and screw to a wall as a decoration.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Now that I thought about it I could but the skull into another fogger. The eyes would need there own power source. I believe they are L.E.D lights. How many volts does it take to power to L.E.D. lights?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

It is probably the thermal link. It is designed to open (melt) at a certain temperature. I blew one of mine years ago when I left the fog machine turned on too long.

If this is the case, you can replace it. I believe I bought mine at Radio Shack for a dollar or so. If you're not comfortable de-soldering & re-soldering, find a handy-man to do it for you.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Where is the thermal link located?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a thermo coupler and is located on the heat exchanger (big round thing just before the exiting nozzle.  ).

It'll look like a button with two wires going to it... they may be soldered, or they may have spade connectors.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Would I be able to see if it is melted. I am looking at it and it looks fine.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It won't look melted... it an open connection until the heat exchanger gets hot enough then it will close
allowing the fogger to fog.

If it stays in an open state, even if the heat exchanger gets hot, the fogger won't fog.

When you plug the fogger in and let it set for a while, does the heat exchanger heat up?

You can try this with the cover off.

If it doesn't heat up, then there's other problems.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

No heat at all. In fact It feels like It gets colder.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

You may have a bad heat exchanger or the circuit that drive the heat exchanger may be bad.

I have one of those foggers, I'll have to see if I can get some time and look over how this one works.


----------



## McLoving1991 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey guys my external fuse holder on my dog machine broke and my pump went out it’s a 1000w fog machine from party city. The pump is easy to find it’s the external fuse holder that hard to find any help


----------

